# Started packing for Paphos but in what area?



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all.

We live in Denmark and have started packing to go to Paphos sometime September!
We have yet to choose our new Home, which should be in the area of Paphos! (longterm rental)
We are a family of 4 - 2 girls (6yr and 9yr) that we hope can start on the International School of Paphos.
We like warmth instead of rain and cold but we do come from the Vikings and don't like 40+ degrees why we think a bit up the mountain would do us good but not too far from the school - max 15 min drive!

We like spacious home with lots of daylight - and have been looking at Big luxurious houses around Peyia, Coral Bay, Sea Caves. I don't hear good rumours about the areas though and thought maybe you could help us out here!

I think a lot about our children - they don't speak English yet - just a bit from travels here and there. I would like neighbours as we now live very solo which makes it difficult for our girls to socialise. English speaking friends nearby would be preferable... Some Expats around would be great, but we also want to experience the warmth of the Cypriots whom we like very much! We will ofc. get intense English lessons for our girls as soon as we get there - now we just uses Learn English Apps and read books and try to change Disney to orienginal language 

:focus:
So question is too - where do you live? Expats around? Kids in ISOP? How far up the mountain to get less humidity?
Anything you would like to add to help us choose the area is much appreciated 

Multi hugs
Ex-Viking Pia


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Maricha said:


> Hi all.
> 
> We live in Denmark and have started packing to go to Paphos sometime September!
> We have yet to choose our new Home, which should be in the area of Paphos! (longterm rental)
> ...


Hello Pia?

What about Troodos Mountains? 

The edge of the Troodos spreads from Paphos to Limassol and you may be more suited to this area??


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If you only want a 15 min drive to the school then you are probably looking at Tsada. Drive up the hill towards Polis and at the top turn right. I'm just hoping that you Vikings like the cold as Cypriot houses tend not to be very well insulated and it will get cold in the winter.


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

SWJ said:


> Hello Pia?
> 
> What about Troodos Mountains?
> 
> The edge of the Troodos spreads from Paphos to Limassol and you may be more suited to this area??





Pam n Dave said:


> If you only want a 15 min drive to the school then you are probably looking at Tsada. Drive up the hill towards Polis and at the top turn right. I'm just hoping that you Vikings like the cold as Cypriot houses tend not to be very well insulated and it will get cold in the winter.


Thanks for responding!
In Denmark our winter tend to be like -15-(-25) degrees C. And our midsummer is now between 12-18 degrees C. We have meassured 1 summer day that was beyond 25degrees this year 
We do like it a lot hottere! 30-38 degrees will be ok in summer but 44 degrees will be an off day 
I read about Tsada in the Wikipedia and it says it's 600m above sea level and it can in wintertime go down to 0 degrees and have snow almost every year. Not what we expected  I can't find an altitude map that shows the elavation of areas to exclude that high area...

I have been looking at areas like Emba, Kissonerga and Mesogi. Again the children is the most important issue - If they are extremely happy the parents are happy :thumb:

I've read that in areas like Coral Bay there is nothing for the youth to do. We would certainly like a community where activities like sport, drama or even music learning for them to attend - unless the school (ISOP) facilitates such after school... And we are very social ppl so we wouldn't like to live solo again!
We are not looking for a Sleeping Village or 'dead' in wintertime. How can we tell?

About the houses:


Pam n Dave said:


> Cypriot houses tend not to be very well insulated and it will get cold in the winter.


Does that goes for newly build houses as well?

Lots to address. Unfortunately I won't have time to go Paphos myself to check the areas of, but my husband will have meetings and work a few days from the 6th aug. we have a lot to sort out here in DK and pack before the move!

Otherwise we will rent a furnished house and look for our new home when we get there.

:noidea:
Pia


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If you want to be within 15 mins of the school and be up a mountain then you are restricted. If you don’t know the area then I would get temporary accommodation somewhere near the school as September is not a particularly hot month and then look for somewhere more permanent.

When you find somewhere you can always ask on here before you commit what to expect in the summer months. 

The newer houses are better insulated but those that were approved before the new regulations came in seem to be built to the old rules. So you can still get a new house without good insulation.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

From what I have read on this thread so far it seems obvious to me that you cannot make any decision on area from where you are. You have got to visit the various areas decide for yourself if they suit and if they are close enough to the school.

You are already getting wrong impressions. Yes, Tsada can get snow every year. I think it lasted for almost a whole day last winter! Peyia, Sea Caves and Coral Bay cannot be remotely described as in the hills.

To check the altitude of anywhere the easiest way is to use Google Earth.

Like many others you are asking for answers to match your lifestyle but really need to be here, travel around and see for yourself.

Pete


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> If you want to be within 15 mins of the school and be up a mountain then you are restricted. If you don’t know the area then I would get temporary accommodation somewhere near the school as September is not a particularly hot month and then look for somewhere more permanent.
> 
> When you find somewhere you can always ask on here before you commit what to expect in the summer months.
> 
> The newer houses are better insulated but those that were approved before the new regulations came in seem to be built to the old rules. So you can still get a new house without good insulation.


Not really up mountain but I guess up hill would suit us well.
For Danes the hills in Kissonerga is a mountain 

We have looked further in Messogi, Tala and Emba but hasn't found the ONE as beautiful as Peyia and Coral Bay. We like it spacey - with at least 2-3 spare rooms for guests that being family or business. So 5-7 room or big 4 rooms. I wish all the rentals showed sqm for the properties! Would give a higher success rate in searching.

/Pia


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> From what I have read on this thread so far it seems obvious to me that you cannot make any decision on area from where you are. You have got to visit the various areas decide for yourself if they suit and if they are close enough to the school.
> 
> You are already getting wrong impressions. Yes, Tsada can get snow every year. I think it lasted for almost a whole day last winter! Peyia, Sea Caves and Coral Bay cannot be remotely described as in the hills.
> 
> ...


Of corse you are right! I've been driving many times from the area of Aphrodites Water Park to at least Coral Beach - And I do know Sea Caves and Coral Bay is not up the mountain - Actually I don't think any coastline near Paphos is. I haven't though on the drive noticed if it was Emba, Tala, Chloraka or Kissonerga I was in. (Some of Peyia I belive is up hill - I would say even Kissonerga in Danish term of hill) And I guess some of the areas were all abandoned because people were at work - or maybe it was abandoned? 
Sorry for my bad English! I can now see the confusion of my initial post of first paragraph to end with 'up the mountain' to get less hudmidity and then start the next paragraph with listing houses in Coral Bay, Peyia... That was simply to state that these areas have lovely big houses we have been looking at with interest but I don't think it's the best area choice for the kids based on other posts on this forum. Noone really answered the questions after :focus: in the initial post. So I guess that means that everyone is too busy working to have a local social life! :ranger: I didn't ask anyone to choose for me, but to tell about where, kids, school, social etc. But maybe it's too personal. 
More confusions - In Denmark a hill is when rising from flat. Actually the one of the highest spot in Denmark is 170m and we have a spot 147m above Sea level which is called (translated) Heavenly Mountain  That just say it - Denmark is flat!!
I used the forum to get a hint where ppl live with kids in contempt with a social and active life (in a lazy way)
No matter what, I believe that you don't know the drill in an area until you have lived there for 6 month to a year - I just thought I could make it easier to choose with your fellows remarks of experience you have made so far!
I would be sorry if we would like to move right away because the village only is populated in summertime! Just an example...

Anyway - thanks all! Even though none of you really touched the questions with your experience I have a feeling what to expect :redface: ray: :fear: :behindsofa: 

 Pia 
(No offence - Humour of an Ex-Viking)


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

We lived in Paphos for a year firstly in Kissonerga which I hated it was too densley populated & lots of holiday apartments. 

We then moved to Kamares up from Tala which I loved it was cooler in summer & caught breezes but not as high as Tsada & Mesogi.

From Kamares it was a quick drive along what I called the high road (with the Pink House owned by Andre I think) to town or the Post Office at Annavargos.

Kamares is very pretty, has large & small villas with spectacular views, Only drawback for us was the many steps up to the villa from the garage on the roadside (49 steps not easy in the heat with all your shopping & had heart surgery & nearly 70 years old. On a hot day we used to dump the shopping in the house & strip off & jump into the inviting pool.

Another area I liked was Anarita because of situation easy drive on highway from Paphos, & sort of in between Paphos & Limmasol & near Paphos airport. We had friends there & would'nt mind living in that area when we return next year.

Of course we never had children & talking to local people there were really no playgrounds for children, there was one in Emba but it was overgrown with weeds, had little in the way for children to play on and the ground was uneven, rocky & in my opinion dangerous. Also I never saw it in use, I wonder why???

I knew a family with 5 children that lived in Kamares, then moved to Coral Bay for conveniance however now returned to UK, as so many appeared to have done with the economic woes. OK if you are retired with adequate income, or secure well paid job otherwise very precarious especially with children.

If you send your children to local school I am told better education & they pick up Greek fast. American school very expensive & very insular.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

With children, I personally think you will driving too much and too far if you live in Coral Bay, Peyia or Sea Caves. All activities are based in Paphos, Yeroskipou, Kato Paphos, Chloraka and on the road up to Polis mainly. 

Parks for kids are by Debenhams in town, Yeroskipou beach, Aphrodite hills and by Chloraka (on the beach) as well as some small ones harbor front by the hotels. Kids the ages of your girls do dance classes a lot, music classes, go to movies, bowling etc all of which are in or around town. 

As for being cooler, even further in the hills like Kathikas my wife still finds it unbearable. When it is hot, it really is hot!! I think you need to rent first and have a good look around before you buy. That said, I can suggest some good locations with kids - Tsada as PeteandSylv have already mentioned as well as Secret Valley and Aphrodite Hills, Konia, Armou, Anarita (mentioned by Anski), Tala, and Kamares for starters. 

The ISOP is a good school and they are accustomed to taking in new children that have English as second language and/or new language so they should catch on fast.


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

anski said:


> We lived in Paphos for a year firstly in Kissonerga which I hated it was too densley populated & lots of holiday apartments.
> 
> We then moved to Kamares up from Tala which I loved it was cooler in summer & caught breezes but not as high as Tsada & Mesogi.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your experience. This was exactly what I was after 
We hope our kids can start the ISOP for good reasons. We have a business in Danmark that the last few years has expanded to Varazze in Italy and an office in Pafos and more to come. 
As it feels for now we are not staing in Paphos forever but 1 or 2 years to start. Our next stop might be Italy as we have good opportunities to make big business there.
In this case I believe International school will be less confusion for the kids. Have English as their teaching language!

/Pia


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> With children, I personally think you will driving too much and too far if you live in Coral Bay, Peyia or Sea Caves. All activities are based in Paphos, Yeroskipou, Kato Paphos, Chloraka and on the road up to Polis mainly.
> 
> Parks for kids are by Debenhams in town, Yeroskipou beach, Aphrodite hills and by Chloraka (on the beach) as well as some small ones harbor front by the hotels. Kids the ages of your girls do dance classes a lot, music classes, go to movies, bowling etc all of which are in or around town.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much for your informative post. I will surely take it to consideration for choosing the 'best' home. 
We will be renting our home. ( longterm rent) so we easily can move around in the world and won't be 'trapped' in the crises around.
We just got an email from the school that we wont know if the kids got acceptance until they have had their assessments/exams there 
I thought they only tested their skills to place them right :confused2:
I certainly need to know more before signing a longterm contract 

/Pia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I assume that you are moving here because your husband or you have got a good job to come to?

The nearest villages to the international school are Anarvargos, Mesa Chorio and Konia.
We live in Konia and we find a big difference in heat and humidity when we go down into Paphos. Although it isnt very high it is just high enough to be out of the worst humidity while not being too cold in the winter compared to Tsada etc.
There is a new playground for children currently being constructed near the large Aristo development at the bottom of Konia.
One of the good things in Konia is that it is close to Paphos for shopping and everything else you need. The general hospital is very close, especially now that we have alink road direct to the hospital from Konia.
At the big roundabout where you go up to Konia is the new Alpha Mega, which is in our opinion the best supermarket in Paphos and also the new cinema, bowling alley complex. Very handy.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi
I have just come back to the UK from Paphos, the area I lived was Peyia/Coral Bay, I can highly recommend it very nice and friendly both English and Cypriots. All my family where there my son and wife plus 2 children myself husband and middle boys 19 and daughter 15. My daughter attended an English School highly recommend it in Peyia they have just merged with another School and now due to open in September just down the Road still in same area. In her School she was friends with children from Denmark/Sweden and they couldn't speak English but can now fluently so all I can say is are you set on the International because I suggest you have a look at the websit and decide for yourself also talk to the head you wont be disappointed. The website is www.tlcpeyia. I wish you well with the move if you need any help with accommodation I can recommend someone just ask me to message there name and number and i will they helped me when I first moved there.

Cherie.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Paphos*

Hi Vikings,

We too are leaving Denmark for Paphos, and looking for the same information, though different requirements. We leave on the 1st November, and now busy dealing with the all the skat etc., etc.,

My cousin, who lives there and has bought two penthouses with a view to the lighthouse, recommends strongly NOT to live in a village as it is too quiet?? I think he must live in town then, not sure.

PM me if you like, hope we meet perhaps in Paphos. Do you know if there are many Danes in Paphos? It is not a problem for me, as I am scottish and my husband is Danish, just wondered.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Hi Vikings,
> 
> We too are leaving Denmark for Paphos, and looking for the same information, though different requirements. We leave on the 1st November, and now busy dealing with the all the skat etc., etc.,
> 
> ...


Villages are not too quiet if that's what you want nor are all villages the same. Once again I point out these are personal preferences. If your friend's view is of the Paphos lighthouse then I can truly say I would never consider living in that part of Paphos town. That's my preference.

I have never met a Dane over here but know lots of Scottish people (all of whom live in villages!).

Come to think of it I have never met a Dane!! 

Pete


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*paphos*

Hi There,

Point taken, and glad to hear all that you said. We too are also confused as to where to live. My cousin who lives in town, is actually working in the Shipyards so I am sure it is more convenient for him there. We are scottish (me) and danish (hubby). We feel we would be better in an apartment/penthouse though, as maintenance could be an issue for us, my husband is recovering from a stroke, we are both retired so ........... Thanx for your feedback Pete, much appreciated.

:clap2:


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Hi Vikings,
> 
> We too are leaving Denmark for Paphos, and looking for the same information, though different requirements. We leave on the 1st November, and now busy dealing with the all the skat etc., etc.,
> 
> ...



We had severa; Danish friends amongst our mix expat group, the Danes we knew lived in Anarita & one is a sports masseur.


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

*Update*

Phew, it's so tough sorting, packing, give away and throw out as garbage 20 years of your life!!! The amount of storaged items is unbelievable!!! 1 container follow us to Paphos. 1 container is garbage and Red Cross has taken lots of furnitures, paintings and items which has given a good feeling of making a difference! They will come back Monday to look at the 'leftovers'
I can't wait 'till we sit in the plane Tuesday morning (25th) for the final move...

The house is ready for us in Paphos, Lempa. A beautiful house which we loved at first sight. Welcome committee will be ready to welcome us.
Life does seem lighter and more positive in very near future!

Lovely smiles!
Pia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

well done for getting this far. I hope the move goes smoothly for you
Lempa is a very nice village and in a good location for getting to places so I am sure you will be very happy there.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

*Finally*

Finally! We are here! 
And human we became again after 3 days of sun and nights of sleep.

Luckily there are angles around Paphos. Our new house was just cleaned, pool as well, the fridge was simi filled and Internet was installed.
Ready to be used and relax after the last days of hard work!
We are so happy we are blessed by local angels ;D
May the light surround them always!

/Pia


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

*Angels! Not Angles


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Maricha said:


> *Angels! Not Angles


... I initially thought you meant English (ie Angles and Saxons!!!)


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> ... I initially thought you meant English (ie Angles and Saxons!!!)


Lol - no - my typing was a little too fast  I ment that some very nice local cypriots had made our welcoming stunning! Made the house ready for us as it could use some cleaning - went shopping for us so we could relax when we came late Tuesday and could just settle in the next day with our fridge simmi-filled
We feel so lucky that it feels like a magical dream :flypig: and I'm afraid I will soon wake up :drama: 

Life is a fantastic gift and there is so much to smile about - and smiles here gives smiles back and it's all free :clap2:

Our new adventure has started - soon we start on daylies. Let's see how that will turn out  Atleast let's see for the kids - I'm sure that we adults will coop fine - we are already adopted by several cypriot families that step eachothers toes to help.
Here, 1 bag of starfruits - and 1 bag of avocados - there are no limits for how they wanna help. 

Lots of smiling faces to all of you!                   
/Pia


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We get visitors standing outside then ringing me to see if we are at home, I'm now in the habit of checking to see who is calling then opening the door for them.

You need to find out how to make Glyko, it's customary to give a little food and a drink to callers.

We are into olive picking season now so have picked some green ones which are being soaked as I type.


----------

